
Category Theory Lesson 2: Basics of Categorical Abstraction - MarkCC
http://www.goodmath.org/blog/2019/02/20/category-theory-lesson-2-basics-of-categorical-abstraction/
======
anth_anm
Another post I stumbled accross when looking for part one
[http://www.goodmath.org/blog/category/bad-math/cantor-
cranke...](http://www.goodmath.org/blog/category/bad-math/cantor-crankery/)

A highlight I'd like HN to read, because it comes up every so often.

> There’s a common belief among crackpots of various sorts that scientists and
> mathematicians use symbols and formalisms just because we like them, or
> because we want to obscure things and make simple things seem complicated,
> so that we’ll look smart.

> That’s just not the case. We use formalisms and notation because they are
> absolutely essential. We can’t do math without the formalisms; we could do
> it without the notation, but the notation makes things clearer than natural
> language prose.

